# So how bad does the USPCC coverage suck?



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

*USPCC TV coverage*

With about 10% more interviews, retrospectives, profiles, and commercials there would be pretty much no actual cycling shown at all. WTF?????


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I've been watching it online... not too bad at all... especially when I remember that it was only a couple years ago we'd not ever see any video at all, and start to finish live free coverage was just plain crazy.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Yup*

It's only a second year event and I think they are doing a great job and probably learning a lot about broadcasting a cycling event which I'm sure is much tougher than a stadium event! To have 3 hours of coverage on a major network and all this buzz and publicity was unheard of just a few years ago!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The open mike trying to capture the "excitement" of the American fans is tough to take. Im trying to watch a damned bike race and all I hear is some half-drunk Coloradoan, probably wearing a gorilla suit, scream "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" for 45 minutes.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

I think the coverage is great, and I am amazed that coverage of this event exists at all, and I really enjoy being able to come home from work and watch it every day. 

I do have two general questions from my perspective as a relative noob to race watching and as someone who has never raced himself: 1. How annoying (or not at all) is it to the riders to have the half-wits running alongside them in the last mile of a long day? Yesterday it looked like the run-alongside fans were really getting in the way of a passing group near the end of the Crested Butte climb. 

2. How does a rider choose between being in the Vuelta and being in the USPCC, which I would assume is a lower-status race? It seems that a lot of very elite riders, and not only Americans are in this peloton, including Nibali. Why would he in particular not want to be in the Vuelta?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

RagbraiNewB said:


> I think the coverage is great, and I am amazed that coverage of this event exists at all, and I really enjoy being able to come home from work and watch it every day.
> 
> I do have two general questions from my perspective as a relative noob to race watching and as someone who has never raced himself: 1. How annoying (or not at all) is it to the riders to have the half-wits running alongside them in the last mile of a long day? Yesterday it looked like the run-alongside fans were really getting in the way of a passing group near the end of the Crested Butte climb.
> 
> 2. How does a rider choose between being in the Vuelta and being in the USPCC, which I would assume is a lower-status race? It seems that a lot of very elite riders, and not only Americans are in this peloton, including Nibali. Why would he in particular not want to be in the Vuelta?


Great questions. 

1) I guess you'd have to ask the riders but if it was me I'd be annoyed as hell. Especially as you note, in the last K as the race is coming back together and idiots are getting in the way. 

2) Most don't choose, they are assigned by their bosses. A few elites like Nibali can choose. He did the Tour so he can justify a bit of a break.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

OK, I will stand corrected. Perhaps I'm just spoiled by the excellent coverage of Le Tour. Really frustrating, though, to tune in a be treated to coverage starting 50-60 miles into the race (which I recognize immediately because I'm very familiar with all the roads) instead of start -> end. Yesterday, I was like: "Hey! What about the Cerro Summit climb?!" (first big climb of the day and a long, tough climb IMHO). Also, they totally missed Tejay's big move at the end, only picking up when he passed the leaders. Pretty poor - though exciting for sure. Would have been sooooo much better and more exciting if they had followed his bridge/win all the way from the peloton. Is nice to have ANY coverage though I agree.

Funny/sad thing is to hear Phil/Paul go on about the "huge" crowds that are, in reality, pretty pathetic by European standards. Hopefully the crowds will turn out for the stages in the big cities near the end. I know I'll be there!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

OldChipper said:


> OK, I will stand corrected. Perhaps I'm just spoiled by the excellent coverage of Le Tour. Really frustrating, though, to tune in a be treated to coverage starting 50-60 miles into the race (which I recognize immediately because I'm very familiar with all the roads) instead of start -> end. Yesterday, I was like: "Hey! What about the Cerro Summit climb?!" (first big climb of the day and a long, tough climb IMHO). Also, they totally missed Tejay's big move at the end, only picking up when he passed the leaders. Pretty poor - though exciting for sure. Would have been sooooo much better and more exciting if they had followed his bridge/win all the way from the peloton. Is nice to have ANY coverage though I agree.
> 
> Funny/sad thing is to hear Phil/Paul go on about the "huge" crowds that are, in reality, pretty pathetic by European standards. Hopefully the crowds will turn out for the stages in the big cities near the end. I know I'll be there!



The only way they could have followed his break would be for a camera to have been with him in the peleton and that's not going to happen..ever.

also, when you figure in the crowds on the summit before they got to the gates, they most likely couldn't have squeezed another camera in anyways.

You need to figure in the logistics of how they would actually get the shots. 


Most tour stages also start a good chunk of the way in. I don't think I ever saw one go from the flag on the TV broadcast.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Nope sorry, I don't ever recall them missing a move like that in a major Euro tour despite roads that are as narrow or more so. Also seems to me we see a LOT more of Tour stages than we're seeing of PCC stages - granted sometimes a lot of boring, flat riding with Paul and Phil doing filler commentary, but still...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

OldChipper said:


> Nope sorry, I don't ever recall them missing a move like that in a major Euro tour despite roads that are as narrow or more so. Also seems to me we see a LOT more of Tour stages than we're seeing of PCC stages - granted sometimes a lot of boring, flat riding with Paul and Phil doing filler commentary, but still...


USPCC is not the TDF.


----------



## Whale_520 (Aug 16, 2012)

I do like getting the early coverage on Tour Tracker. Also if you keep it in full screen the audio cuts to ads but the video never does :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Sylint said:


> The only way they could have followed his break would be for a camera to have been with him in the peleton and that's not going to happen..ever.
> 
> also, when you figure in the crowds on the summit before they got to the gates, they most likely couldn't have squeezed another camera in anyways.
> 
> ...


during Le Tour, I downloaded the European SporzaTV broadcast on the net. Coverage was from start to finish on probabaly half the stages. Thank you Al Gore for creating the interwebz.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Nope sorry, I don't ever recall them missing a move like that in a major Euro tour despite roads that are as narrow or more so. Also seems to me we see a LOT more of Tour stages than we're seeing of PCC stages - granted sometimes a lot of boring, flat riding with Paul and Phil doing filler commentary, but still...


One step at a time. Be thankful there's coverage in the US.
It will be another 5 years before US coverage can even come close to Euro.
Cycling is just more popular in Europe than in the US, so it is what it is.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> during Le Tour, I downloaded the European SporzaTV broadcast on the net. Coverage was from start to finish on probabaly half the stages. Thank you Al Gore for creating the interwebz.


notice I said TV broadcast.

The webstreams you were pretty much able to watch from the roll out to the end.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Sylint said:


> notice I said TV broadcast.
> 
> The webstreams you were pretty much able to watch from the roll out to the end.


They were broadcast from Sporza tv (based in Belgium), in high definition. Some cycling fan (probably a Dutch) who was probably a computer enthusiast too uploaded all the coverage in mp4 format for the world to see.

And as we speak, I'm watching the same quality upload for the Vuelta, but this time it's a Eurosport (UK based) broadcast, in high def. So sweet.

Only little issue is the broadcast was in Flemish language (because it sounded like French but I know it's not completely French)? Although I could not understand a word the commentators were saying, but I do enjoy hearing them talk anyway.

For major races like Flanders, Le Tour, Giro, Vuelta... I won't even bother with webcast. Web streaming is slow, and video quality is fuzzy. Just wait 12 hours after a stage and the "guys" will usually upload the HD video! "Newsgroups" is where this stuff is happening. Thank you Al Gore for the internet.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Sylint said:


> USPCC is not the TDF.


Which is what I said


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll take any tv coverage I can get and be happy with it. DVR it and >> all the junk.

I like the guy commentating from the moto in the race. Close enough he could just hold out the mic and ask the riders questions. Interesting perspective.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

That's my original point. I spend more time with the >> button pushed than the > button!


----------



## bbaker22 (Jul 25, 2006)

Compared to TdF coverage, it sucks. compared to historical coverage for US events, it rocks. hopefully things will improve as popularity of the event increases'


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, something is just wrong and nonintutive with the coverage 

1. Going into Telluride, Danielson had a decent lead but all of a sudden he was caught? No warning, nothing.

2. Same thing into Crested Butte. The BMC rider Mathias Frank appeared to viewers as having a comfortable lead just under the 1K banner but out of nowhere he is caught by a bunch of riders? Where did they come from and why didn't Phil and Paul tell us about the thundering herd getting close? Why didn't we get camera shots of the chasers?

If I was new to the sport of cycling and was just tuning into this coverage, I would be very confused.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

It's cycling, almost nothing ever happens. 90% of the time I just watch it to drool at the expensive race bikes, and to learn stuff from the riders. It's in HD too, so that helps. I personally see nothing wrong with the coverage. Cycling in the US isn't at the level it is in Europe, so this is what we get. Better than nothing at all.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I agree that the USPCC is not the TDF, but what is? And since the TDF has been going on for over 100 years, shouldn't it be better?
Considering the USPCC is only in it's 2nd year I think they're doing a pretty good job and I'm loving seeing cycling at this time of year. 
You got Phil, Paul, Bobke, a pretty good mix of riders and some awesome stages. And if you're not liking the coverage you could also just not watch it...


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

OK, so I changed the thread title!  (or tried anyway, doesn't seem to have changed in the Forum display)


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

UpHillCrawler said:


> Considering the USPCC is only in it's 2nd year I think they're doing a pretty good job and I'm loving seeing cycling at this time of year.


It's not the race, it's the coverage and directing. OLN/Versus/NBC has done plenty of USA races, many times. Georgia, Missouri, and California come to mind. I'd think they would have the details nailed by now.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I watch it online for free. Not complaining.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

SFTifoso said:


> It's cycling, almost nothing ever happens. 90% of the time I just watch it to drool at the expensive race bikes, and to learn stuff from the riders. It's in HD too, so that helps. I personally see nothing wrong with the coverage. Cycling in the US isn't at the level it is in Europe, so this is what we get. Better than nothing at all.



Agree fully, and it's also motivating for getting out and riding to see these guys doing what they do. If they can ride at those speeds up "the" Independence Pass, then surely I ought not wimp out going up the short hills of Nashville.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

Streaming it online at work, no complaints so far!


----------



## clayfree (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been watching online also and I think it's been pretty good. Broadcast mode goes full browser screen with multiple options for overlays. Video quality has been good.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

honesty here:

i havent watched a stage from start to finish. but i can say i think the reason they have so many interviews and packages is the travesty of last years race coverage, along with the issues we have seen with TOC. i believe lasy year the weather made it so the "images cannot beam to the fixed wing aircraft" and there was so much "picture breakup" they just showed the foggy finish line with commentary of what they were hearing over race radio. this year it seems they have a ton of stuff outside the actual race. that is good. they will never make everyone happy, but what i have seen is actually quite good. the cameras seem to be in the right spots, there is no cutting away when someone attacks, and they show dz upchucking until im no longer hungry. and that takes some time because i could always eat!

especially considering it is an american race.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

So far today we have live ski hill shots and live finish line shots and live commentary....but no live peloton video...normal?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Dunno, maybe they lost the signal? They showed the beginning, breakaway and then they just changed to that ....


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

They just "flashed" a message that indeed they are having difficulties with the signal from the field.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Back online with feed-vid!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

If you can make it to one of the remaining stages, please go.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I'll be there for the next two!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

OldChipper said:


> OK, I will stand corrected. Perhaps I'm just spoiled by the excellent coverage of Le Tour. Really frustrating, though, to tune in a be treated to coverage starting 50-60 miles into the race (which I recognize immediately because I'm very familiar with all the roads) instead of start -> end.


Where are you watching Le Tour? I watched the "live" version every day on NBC/Versus and I beleive there was 1 stage that we saw from the start. And that's the first time I ever remember that happening. Phil and Paul always come in somewhere in the middle of the race. 

We're watching the Vuelta and the UPPPCCCTCHTH whatever the hell it's called every night and the difference in quality is shocking. I can barely see what's going on in the Vuelta, can't tell who anybody is, and am bored senseless by Schlanger and GoGo.

My biggest complaint goes to whoever named the Colorado race.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> One step at a time. Be thankful there's coverage in the US.
> It will be another 5 years before US coverage can even come close to Euro.
> Cycling is just more popular in Europe than in the US, so it is what it is.


I hear ya. Whenever I'm in Europe, it's just plain tough to find a baseball game on the tube.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

The coverage is BOTH excellent and terrible. I'm just thrilled it is on.
They constantly miss important breaks, and never cover climbs earlier in the stage. The coverage is way, over edited. If they put more effort into on the road coverage as they did in the promos, summary highlights, and special features, it would be great.
On the other hand, I really enjoy the feature they do before the show that covers "behind the scenes". 
And despite how much or how little everyone here likes or dislikes the coverage, the commentators and on-air personalities, I hope everyone watches to get the ratings up.


----------



## gilley (Mar 22, 2007)

Watch it online! I've watched every stage on my computer (except for the first because it was on the jumbotron in the park in Durango). You can watch every stage start to finish on the tour tracker. Its good for 3-4 hours of entertainment while I work on monotonous jobs on the other computer. I'm hoping I can watch it on my iphone tomorrow between flights while I travel.

Yes, there are commercials that break in at some inopportune times, but I think they are pre-scheduled to run at certain times. 

Yes, the footage breaks up at times which is due to video signals being blocked by either clouds or topography. 

But we have to remember that this is the second year of a race that in the big picture isn't a massive money maker for the networks or sponsors. We should be stoked that we get what we get and hopefully it will improve with more interest and enhanced technology. 

As for the "half-drunk Coloradans" running with the riders on climbs....what's the difference between them and the people in France who have been running with riders for decades? As long as they don't push to close or interfere with the riders, that is all part of the race as it has been for years. 

Its been a great race to watch and I hope the race contract gets extended past the 3 year trial time. Colorado has so much potential to be the grounds for a classic tour!


----------

